# Relative



## bsi (Sep 19, 2007)

First post here and I thought I might aswell make it a good one.

New frame and components finally rocked up and here is the finished result.

I know its not a Moots but its the closest thing to it. Enjoy.

Frame: Kent Eriksen Ti 
Fork: Easton EC90 SL
Headset: Chris King
Bar: Easton EC90 SLX Ergo
Stem: FSA K Force
Shifters: SRAM Force
F Der: SRAM Force
R Der: SRAM Force
Brakes: SRAM Force
Chain: SRAM 
Cassette: SRAM
Crankset: Shimano Dura Ace
Wheelset: Reynolds Solitude
Tyres: Maxxis Xenith
Saddle: Fizik Arione 
Seatpost: Kent Eriksen


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

nice bike. why da crankset instead of sram/gxp? how'dya like the wheels? weight?


----------



## bsi (Sep 19, 2007)

Just not a big fan of carbon cranksets and I love the way Dura Ace looks with Ti.

Havn't had a chance to ride it yet. Raining

Weighs in at 7.5kgs in training mode.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Nothing better than a DA crankset. 

Always select performance over vanity.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Well, seeing as how you went with the grandfather of Moots, you did well. I often thought that if it wasn't Moots I ended buying, I would have bought an Eriksen.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

What's with the pink headbadge?


----------

